# high rpm oil loss.



## Browneyes (Dec 12, 2010)

hello maybe someone knows and can help me. i have a 16v and theres a hose coming from under the intake manifold on the front side of the motor. it goes to the intake tube. and i believe its the pcv valve? im not sure but sometimes at high rpms it spit oil outta there. i havent over filled it. im not to sure what it is.


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

as far as I know, its quite normal for traces of oil to come out of there.

How much oil are we talking about?


----------



## Browneyes (Dec 12, 2010)

it all depends on how hard i am driving. but usually its enough to get the filter oily and the inside of the intake.


----------

